# Summer showers



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought I would post some pics I took before of Baby loving her summer showers. I found out by accident she loved the rain so every now and then I let her have some fun and play in the rain. (she gets REALLY into it)

Here are some pics:

































































































_Here is a really short but very cute clip of her_


***sorry if they take too long to load- I already had these pics on photobucket and didn't get to resizer them***


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She's really having a blast isn't she!!  Fantastic photos.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww she is lovin that


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Pretty Baby looks so happy


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

aww that video is cool !


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh how cute is she!!


----------

